# GSG Offers Educational Classes In January, February and March



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, a distributor of equipment and supplies for decorating apparel and creating graphics and signage, offers regular monthly classes at its five regional locations. Here’s a look at the schedule for January, February and March. 

Thurs., February 12 Intro To Embroidery, Dallas
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle, and hoop. 

Fri., February 13 Advanced Embroidery, Dallas
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Thurs., February 19 Sign Comp, Tulsa
Join the experts at SignComp and see how a variety of time saving products can make your shop a more efficient and well oiled machine. Learn about commercial cabinets, flex shape tensioning, post/panel assembly and light box assembly.

Fri. February 20 Intro To Screen Printing, Houston
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press set-up and registration, printing techniques, and trouble-shooting. 

Thur., March 5 - Fri., March 6 Auto Wrap, Tulsa
Get started in the profitable vehicle wrap market with this two-day class taught by Jeff Wagner, a 3M-certified installer. Topics include design, choosing materials, and surface prep. Day two includes a full-wrap install.

Fri., March 6 Heat Transfer Materials, Dallas
Learn everything you need about the wide world of heat transfer materials. Gain knowledge about the industry, decorating techniques, substrate examples and more, even equipment and layering effects!

Fri., March 13 Intro To Screen Printing, Baton Rouge
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press set-up and registration, printing techniques, and trouble-shooting. 

Thurs., March 26 Intro To Embroidery, Houston
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle, and hoop. 

Fri., March 27 Advanced Embroidery, Houston
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

